
Show HN: I made a tool that makes me faster listing AWS resources - jckuester
https://github.com/jckuester/awsls
======
verdverm
If you like code gen, check out [https://github.com/hofstadter-
io/hof](https://github.com/hofstadter-io/hof)

There is something like this in the works, to make the clouds feel like
Kubernetes, although in the case of cloud / TF, you don't need code gen at
all, just cue and http

~~~
jckuester
Interesting, thanks for the hint. Not sure if understand yet what you mean by
"in the case of TF, you don't need code gen at all, just cue and http"... Can
you explain a little bit further?

~~~
verdverm
You can break a yaml like definition of your infra, like TF, into multiple
"types" files, and packages. You can then combine them (like TF under the
hood) but with much more sophistication and validation. Cue's main goal here
is to verify what you have written is correct.

You would then craft the body for API calls in Cue from your more abstract
infra config, and then could use the scripting layer to make these requests.

Granted, you won't have the state file, but that's a bad idea anyway. You'll
have to add calls to see what's there. We are putting this kind of capability
right in our tool so you can just do k8s like things where you use TF today.

There are a few people around Cue already looking to skin TF or replace it,
basically because Cue gives you these super powers for config, which is pretty
much the majority of software.

